# Phrag seedlings in moss



## orchid527 (Nov 18, 2020)

I know this has been discussed before, but I wanted to post this photo of phrag seedlings growing in moss. They are all kovachii or kovachii hybrids in 4 inch community pots. Some have been in moss since November of last year and the newest since July of this year. I grow these under lights in a utility room that has the same temperature and humidity as the rest of the house. I don't see a single blemished leaf. I know they will need to be moved into something else sooner or later, but for small seedlings, I don't think I could have better results. Mike


----------



## shariea (Nov 18, 2020)

They do look great


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 18, 2020)

Very healthy with no leaf tip browning as you say!! Did you cover these up to keep high humidity or just out in the open in the room under the light? Are these from Chuck Acker? 
It is nice to see some of the moss back to life on the bottom right! 
I just never have much luck with phrags for some reason.


----------



## orchid527 (Nov 18, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Very healthy with no leaf tip browning as you say!! Did you cover these up to keep high humidity or just out in the open in the room under the light? Are these from Chuck Acker?
> It is nice to see some of the moss back to life on the bottom right!
> I just never have much luck with phrags for some reason.


Most are from Chuck Acker, but some are from Peruflora. I leave them in Ziploc bags when they are first de-flasked, and then I gradually open the bag until they have acclimated. The whole process takes 2-4 weeks. Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 18, 2020)

Thank you for the reply, Mike!


----------



## abax (Nov 18, 2020)

Great looking seedlings!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2020)

I think I will need one of those.  Looking good.


----------



## Sherry H (Nov 20, 2020)

R u selling these?


----------



## ScientistKen (Nov 23, 2020)

Your plants look great! 

I used to love sphagnum for deflasking but had some bad luck with deflasking some paphs last year. When I had a greenhouse the sphagnum worked good and also in an apartment. I don't know if it is the lower temperature of the basement where I grow now. I know my moss was too wet when I used it last year and that contributed (or was maybe the whole reason) but I switched to other media rather than risking that again. Another issue is I used a warmer mat in a tray with a lid and the warmer was plugged into my light timer so over night the water dripped onto the leaves and the temp dropped to 58F.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2020)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I just never have much luck with phrags for some reason.



Because you don't water enough!!! Revenge of the Swamp Creature!


----------

